# Trainer Riser Block ... CycleOps vs Kinetic vs other?



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

My wife is "surprising" me w/ a KK Road Machine trainer. Any suggetion on best riser block out there? Is one needed?

Thanks,


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

the yellow pages work well.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

The kinetic riser works well enough and looks nicer than the yellow pages.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I used to use a couple of text books but felt pretty ghetto doing that. I finally broke down and spent the twelve fiddy for a Nashbar riser block. It looks better, works better, and I don't feel old by staring at my old grad school text books that remind me how long ago I graduated.

Yes, you will feel better with something that lifts the front tire. THe bike will feel wakward without it.

Incidentally - Poast # 1k for me! Turn on teh music, bring out the girls, drop the balloons and throw the confetti. :23:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I use my old Organic Chemistry text book. Just right at about 4 inches thick. Improves the intensity of my workout since it serves as a constant reminder of how much I hated that course.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Use two telephone books, and you'll get a better workout, because you'll be going uphill all the time.

Hunka wood from the shop scraps.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> .....
> Hunka wood from the shop scraps.


Yep. Did that and added a piece of carpet on top to help eliminate front wheel slide.

My theory is a 40" wheelbase bike needs a 4" riser to simulate a 10% grade.

Final answer?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

triumph.1 said:


> The kinetic riser works well enough and looks nicer than the yellow pages.


chances are the yellow pages are readily available though. 
and free


----------



## Caadmandu (Nov 28, 2011)

yup gotta go with da phone book... In this case does looks matter? If it does make a cool one out of wood, sand it stain or paint it have notches to raise or lower to any height....hummmm see books work just fine.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I had an older Blackburn wind-trainer with a Blackburn device for raising the front wheel. I just got a KK trainer but bought the CycleOps block. I thought it looked like (don't know whether it actually did) it gave better support to the front wheel than the KK raiser. 

I actually like the security and firmness of the front wheel fit, and the ability to change angles, better than the Blackburn wheel raiser. So, if you have a few extra bucks, I think it is better than a book. I got mine at Performance for $20, during a 20% sale.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

bwwROADBIKE said:


> My wife is "surprising" me w/ a KK Road Machine trainer. Any suggetion on best riser block out there? Is one needed?
> 
> Thanks,


I like the CycleOps, which happens to be on sale for $19.99 at EMS, with free shipping. Today only:

CYCLE-OPS Climbing Riser Block - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd still be using the phone book if a riser hadn't come with my CycleOps Fluid Trainer. Works the same. Not really worth buying one as far as I can tell. But congrats on the KK trainer.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Using the cycleops block feels a heck of a lot safer/sturdier for climbing out of the saddle than an old book....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Using the cycleops block feels a heck of a lot safer/sturdier for climbing out of the saddle than an old book....


you are not climbing anywhere


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

What I would like to know is there any difference on the trainer using a block
that allows your front wheel to turn vs rigidly held?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I use the KK block that swivels. I much prefer that to a fixed position block.

Being able to turn the handle bars just slightly feels more natural to me. 

I got mine new on Ebay $25


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for all the responses. seems about 50/50 yellow pages (or equiv) vs block. For $20, it's a low investment.

i didn't realize kk made a swivel riser. although, i do have a pizza server that I could put a phone book on.

now, the million $ question is will i actually use the trainer this winter.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Granted the phone books would be the cheapest but its kinda silly to say you have an expensive bike and an expensive trainer but couldn't afford the riser block. ha ha


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I like the Cycle Ops block. I wouldn't (and haven't) buy one though. Yellow pages are free, whether I want them or not.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

smoothie7 said:


> Granted the phone books would be the cheapest but its kinda silly to say you have an expensive bike and an expensive trainer but couldn't afford the riser block. ha ha


who said anything about affordability?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

den bakker said:


> you are not climbing anywhere


lalalalla *fingers in ears* I can't hear you lalalalalal I'm really racing outside somewhere lalalalalal


----------



## Caadmandu (Nov 28, 2011)

well when I'm trying to impress people and not look cheap I put a riser under the tire so when they come over they say WOW look at that fancy riser with that fancy bike and trainer !!! But when they leave I throw a phone book under the tire so I don't wear out my expensive fancy riser.... lol just having some fun with you all. BUT seriously are we even having this convo ?? IT DOES NOT MATTER !!!! Use what you want.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Several pieces of scrap wood nailed together work great for me.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

AlanE said:


> I use my old Organic Chemistry text book. Just right at about 4 inches thick. Improves the intensity of my workout since it serves as a constant reminder of how much I hated that course.


Huh. I really liked organic. Oh well.....

Anyway, I have a piece of 2 x 4 with 1 x2s nailed to the sides to keep the wheel from slipping off. Esthetically lacking, but I already owned the wood.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

saf-t said:


> Esthetically lacking, but I already owned the wood.


and off to the lounge we go......


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

:idea:I built mine out of plywood and 2 X4s scavenged from a trash bin. Works great.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

smoothie7 said:


> Granted the phone books would be the cheapest but its kinda silly to say you have an expensive bike and an expensive trainer but couldn't afford the riser block. ha ha


Isn't it more silly to spend $20 to say you have a expensive riser?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Doyle Brunsons poker system 2. Lousy book but a great riser


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I do the same*



saf-t said:


> Huh. I really liked organic. Oh well.....
> 
> Anyway, I have a piece of 2 x 4 with 1 x2s nailed to the sides to keep the wheel from slipping off. Esthetically lacking, but I already owned the wood.


I am way too cheap the spend $25 for a piece of freakin' plastic to raise my wheel. Plenty of scrap wood in the garage


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

People actually nail scraps together? I cut off a piece of 2x8 about a foot long and shoved it under the wheel. The wheel has never slipped or fallen off the side. In my case its on the cement floor in the basement, so its not like its damaging a finished floor (something you may need to consider).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm dumbfounded that no one has suggested a carbon fiber riser. They weigh less, which is important for cycling, look cool, which is also important for cycling, and they reduce and dampen vibration from the road-errrr-floor. IMO CF is a must.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I'm dumbfounded that no one has suggested a carbon fiber riser. They weigh less, which is important for cycling, look cool, which is also important for cycling, and they reduce and dampen vibration from the road-errrr-floor. IMO CF is a must.


Ti

:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I'm dumbfounded that no one has suggested a carbon fiber riser. They weigh less, which is important for cycling, look cool, which is also important for cycling, and they reduce and dampen vibration from the road-errrr-floor. IMO CF is a must.


Love it.

You know, some of the new steel alloys are competitive with all those aspects of current carbon fiber.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I'm dumbfounded that no one has suggested a carbon fiber riser. They weigh less, which is important for cycling, look cool, which is also important for cycling, and they reduce and dampen vibration from the road-errrr-floor. IMO CF is a must.


Mr. V FTW.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*marketing idea*



smoothie7 said:


> Granted the phone books would be the cheapest but its kinda silly to say you have an expensive bike and an expensive trainer but couldn't afford the riser block. ha ha


I am currently in discussions with a major manufacturer to offer an all-carbon fiber riser block. Retail prices starts at $175. That does not include the Merino wool carry tote (another $65)


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveG said:


> I am currently in discussions with a major manufacturer to offer an all-carbon fiber riser block. Retail prices starts at $175. That does not include the Merino wool carry tote (another $65)


I'll give you $350 if you can do it in high modulus carbon!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

DaveG said:


> I am currently in discussions with a major manufacturer to offer an all-carbon fiber riser block. Retail prices starts at $175. That does not include the Merino wool carry tote (another $65)


How can I order the wool carry tote? Two more questions: Do the carry totes come in assorted colors? I don't like the stealth look so I want to avoid black. I'd prefer yellow because it'd be safer. Are they available in different sizes? I only ask about the sizes because I might want to stash my HRM or maybe a pack of Marlboros in there.


----------

